
How Ruby 2.2 can cause an out-of-memory server crash - gazay
https://evilmartians.com/chronicles/ruby-2_2-oom
======
lstamour
... And this was definitely affecting my app in a negative way. Thanks for the
PSA, looking forward to updating Ruby to a patched version after the holidays.
:)

